# Khám Phá Phong Cách Nội Thất Bắc Âu – Căn Hộ Chung Cư The Sun Avenue



## qiconcept (14/1/22)

Căn hộ chung cư The Sun Avenue mang hơi thở phong cách Bắc Âu, là sự kết hợp cân bằng giữa các yếu tố: vẻ đẹp – tối giản – tiện nghi. Phong cách này rất được ưa chuộng bởi luôn toát ra sự hiện đại nhưng không kém phần ấm cúng. Cùng Qi Concept chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp độc đáo mà phong cách Bắc Âu mang lại nhé.








*Điểm nhấn nội thất phòng khách đặt biệt tại căn hộ*
Tại căn hộ chung cư The Sun Avenue, KTS sử dụng tone trắng chủ đạo theo phong cách Bắc Âu. Ghế sofa kiểu dáng cổ điển, bọc vải nhung màu xanh trầm sang trọng. Đèn thả kết hợp với đèn âm trần mang đến nguồn ánh sáng ấm áp.
Cạnh cửa sổ, KTS bố trí bục window để gia chủ thư giãn, tận hưởng tối đa không khí và ánh sáng tự nhiên. Tại căn hộ The Sun Avenue, phòng khách được KTS khéo léo ngăn cách không gian bằng gạch ốp sàn.
























*Thiết kế quầy bar theo yêu cầu gia chủ*
Đáp ứng yêu cầu gia chủ, KTS bố trí thêm quầy bar màu gỗ trầm theo phong cách Bắc Âu. Quầy bar và tủ rượu được bố trí ngay sau không gian sum họp gia đình. Đây cũng là khu vực mà gia chủ tâm đắc nhất trong không gian nội thất căn hộ. 












*Nội thất căn bếp sang trọng tại căn hộ The Sun Avenue*
Ở trong căn hộ The Sun Avenue này, gia chủ sở hữu một không gian bếp khép kín. Do vậy, cần bố trí nội thất khéo léo để căn bếp tránh cảm giác u tối. Nhờ sử dụng tone trắng chủ đạo mà không gian bếp luôn thoáng sáng, không hề nặng nề, bí bách.
Tủ bếp dưới và hệ kệ được KTS chọn màu xanh ngọc mát mắt, giúp không gian bớt đơn điệu. Mặt bàn ăn gỗ tối màu tạo điểm nhấn nổi bật, mang lại cảm giác ấm áp. Kết hợp với ghế xanh nhẹ nhàng kết nối không gian nấu nướng. Ngoài ra, gia chủ còn có thể sử dụng bàn ăn làm đảo bếp tiện dụng.




























*Không gian thoáng đãng tại phòng ngủ chung cư The Sun Avenue*
Vẫn là tone màu trắng chủ đạo cho phòng ngủ, các KTS điểm tô thêm gam hồng pastel ngọt ngào. Bằng cách phối những gam màu nhẹ nhàng, căn phòng luôn mang lại cảm giác dễ chịu và thoải mái. Ốp sàn màu gỗ trầm tạo không gian ấm áp cho khu vực nghỉ ngơi. KTS chọn giường ngủ giật cấp mang lại giải pháp tiết kiệm không gian. Điểm nhấn mới lạ nơi đầu giường đã tô thêm phần lôi cuốn, độc đáo cho căn phòng.
Góc làm việc của gia chủ được thiết kế bàn nhỏ tinh tế, nhấn nhá bằng các hộc tủ màu pastel. Kệ treo tường được gia chủ tận dụng làm nơi trang trí làm sinh động thêm không gian riêng tư. Với việc lưu trữ nhiều đồ, gia chủ yêu cầu đặt 2 hệ tủ trong phòng. Tủ kịch trần được KTS tận dụng bố trí nơi góc chết, tạo sự thuận tiện trong việc di chuyển.
























Phong cách Bắc Âu sẽ giúp không gian sống của gia chủ thêm phần ấm cúng và thoải mái. Qua thiết kế căn hộ chung cư The Sun Avenue, Qi Concept hi vọng bạn sẽ có thêm ý tưởng kiến tạo tổ ấm cho riêng mình.
Bạn sở hữu căn hộ và đang tìm ý tưởng, đơn vị thiết kế nội thất. Hãy liên hệ ngay với Qi Concept để được tư vấn miễn phí về các giải pháp và ưu đãi. 
——————–
*



*


Hotline: *0906 955 699* (CSKH) – 02871029977 (Nhấn 660 – Phòng Sales)
Địa chỉ: 77 Hoa Lan, Phường 2, Quận Phú Nhuận, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Facebook: Nội Thất Qi Concept
Instagram: noithatqiconcept
Youtube: Nội Thất Qi Concept


----------

